# Best Film In a Horror Series



## Rotting Corpse (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello all. New here, long-time Halloween and Horror fan with an interest in collecting Horror collectables and pretty much all things Horror and scary. 

I thought this would be a fun little topic for all the Horror fans here. Of the following Horror series with at least three or more movies, which is your single favorite entry in each? Just cut and paste the list and replace with your choices and feel free to add any other series I forgot.

---

Friday The 13th
Halloween
A Nightmare On Elm Street
Saw
Scream
Evil Dead
Phantasm
Alien
Predator
Hellraiser
Child's Play
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Final Destination
Insidious
The Conjuring
The Purge
Paranormal Activity


---

My choices:


Friday The 13th - The Final Chapter
Halloween - 1978 Original
A Nightmare On Elm Street - New Nightmare
Saw - Saw II
Scream - Original
Evil Dead - Evil Dead II
Phantasm - Phantasm II
Alien - Aliens
Predator - Predator 2
Hellraiser - Original
Child's Play - Original
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre - 2003 Remake
Final Destination - Original
Insidious - Chapter 3
The Conjuring - The Conjuring 2
The Purge - Anarchy
Paranormal Activity - Original


And some additionals:


Puppet Master - Puppet Master 4
Maniac Cop - Maniac Cop 2
Romero's Living Dead - Day Of The Dead (1985)
Return Of The Living Dead - Part II
Poltergeist - Poltergeist II, but it's been so long since I last watched this series.
Jaws - Original
Cube - Original
Tremors - Original
Leprechaun - Original
Blade - Blade II
Amityville - Only seen the original, remake and It's About Time
Resident Evil - Seen the first two, need to see the rest to make fair judgment


I'm sure some of my picks will be controversial like Predator 2, ROTLD Part II and Poltergeist II, which isn't to say I disliked the originals at all, just simply enjoyed the sequel more. I'm a big fan of most of these series and most of the films in their respective series.


----------



## Rotting Corpse (Apr 30, 2017)

Also forgot the Universal Monsters, but maybe because it's been so many years since I last watched any of them and haven't even seen them all, yet.


----------



## Rotting Corpse (Apr 30, 2017)

Best segment in an anthology:


Creepshow - The Crate
Creepshow 2 - The Hitchhiker
Cat's Eye - General
Tales From The Darkside: The Movie - Lover's Vow
Body Bags - Eye
Tales From The Hood - Boys Do Get Bruised
Nightmares - The Bishop Of Battle
Tales From The Crypt (1972) - Poetic Justice
The Vault Of Horror - Drawn And Quartered


I'll also add a season of some Horror anthology shows and which episodes are my favorite in each:


Tales From The Crypt S1 - The Man Who Was Death
Tales From The Crypt S2 - Television Terror
Tales From The Crypt S3 - Undertaking Palor
Tales From The Crypt S4 - The New Arrival
Tales From The Crypt S5 - House Of Horror
Tales From The Crypt S6 - Comes The Dawn
Tales From The Crypt S7 - The Third Pig

Tales From The Darkside S1 - Inside The Closet
Tales From The Darkside S2 - Halloween Candy
Tales From The Darkside S3 - Seasons Of Belief
Tales From The Darkside S4 - The Family Reunion

Monsters S1 - The Match Game
Monsters S2 - Reaper
Monsters S3 - The Hole

Tales From The Cryptkeeper S1 - While The Cat's Away
Tales From The Cryptkeeper S2 - The Haunted Mine
Tales From The Cryptkeeper S3 - Too Cool For School

Are You Afraid Of The Dark? S1 - The Tale Of The Pinball Wizard
Are You Afraid Of The Dark? S2 - The Tale Of The Midnight Madness
Are You Afraid Of The Dark? S3 - The Tale Of The Quicksilver
Are You Afraid Of The Dark? S4 - The Tale Of The Fire Ghost
Are You Afraid Of The Dark? S5 - The Tale Of The Dead Man's Float
Are You Afraid Of The Dark? S6 - The Tale Of Vampire Town
Are You Afraid Of The Dark? S7 - The Tale Of The Silver Sight (all three parts)

Masters Of Horror S1 - Cigarette Burns
Masters Of Horror S2 - Family

Fear Itself - Something With Bite


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not very original

Friday The 13th - Part VI
Halloween - First one
Scream - First one
Alien - First one
Final Destination - Part 5
The Purge - First one


----------



## Rotting Corpse (Apr 30, 2017)

Those all the ones you've seen?


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rotting Corpse said:


> Those all the ones you've seen?


Seen em all - those are the only series I liked


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Friday The 13th - part 2 is my favorite because it's the first one I ever watched, but really like any of the first four

Halloween - the 1978 version is the best, but do like Rob Zombie's versions too
A Nightmare On Elm Street - the original
Saw - the original
Scream - I'll say the original because I don't remember much about the sequels 
Evil Dead - the original
Alien - it's a toss-up between the first two
Child's Play - the original 
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre - the second one and the remake
Insidious - the original 
Paranormal Activity - the original
Romero's Living Dead - I love the original but if I had to choose I'd pick the 1990 remake
Return of the Living Dead - the original
Poltergeist - the original
Tremors - the original 
Amityville - I actually prefer the remake

Creepshow - I love them all so hard to pick a favorite
Creepshow 2 - The Hitchhiker

Many of the others I either haven't watched or haven't seen enough of the sequels to have a preference


----------

